# Suggest Xbox 360 Games !!!!



## Skyh3ck (Aug 16, 2013)

hi guys

i bought a used Xbox 360 Jasper recently. i am playing offline, as no internet connection in my area.

please suggest good and best games to enjoy this awesome console

i would like to try the split screen two player game like Army of Two, once i get the second controller to play with my friend


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 18, 2013)

What type of a game do you what? FPS? or anything else?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 24, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> hi guys
> 
> i bought a used Xbox 360 Jasper recently. i am playing offline, as no internet connection in my area.
> 
> ...


Gears of war 3,Halo 4,Borderlands 2,Forza 4,Ninja gaiden II


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 24, 2013)

i played borderlands 1 on pc, it is very boring game it was waste of money, but will try 2nd installment, and why no word about ninja gaiden ii, good to hear about that, played very first game on 8 bit console, will love to see it in good graphic


----------

